# Help with UK Passport Information, please!!



## margaret804

On the UK spousal visa application it is asking about my fiance's passport - Place of issue and Issuing Authority. All that it says on his new passport is "IPS" under authority, but nothing for "place" of issue. Can anyone help so we put the right thing? Thank you!


----------



## nyclon

Did you ask your fiance where it was issued? IPS stands for Identity and Passport Service which is the agency that issues UK passports.


----------



## margaret804

nyclon said:


> Did you ask your fiance where it was issued? IPS stands for Identity and Passport Service which is the agency that issues UK passports.


He went to the post office where he lives in Mansfield England, but nowhere on his passport does is say a "place" where it was issued. I imagine you must just put the UK? The only thing is DOES say is "IPS"...I've seen other people over the internet asking the very same question!! On my USA passport, it gives both place and authority.


----------



## Joppa

margaret804 said:


> He went to the post office where he lives in Mansfield England, but nowhere on his passport does is say a "place" where it was issued. I imagine you must just put the UK? The only thing is DOES say is "IPS"...I've seen other people over the internet asking the very same question!! On my USA passport, it gives both place and authority.


All they want to know is that his passport was issued in UK, so just enter UK as place of issue. In fact passports are issued by several passport offices dotted round the country, and if you know the location (printed on the envelope in which the application was sent), you can enter that, such as London, Liverpool, Belfast etc, but just UK will do. Of course there are passports that are issued abroad, in which case you enter the name of the consulate and country, which will be on the passport.


----------



## margaret804

Joppa said:


> All they want to know is that his passport was issued in UK, so just enter UK as place of issue. In fact passports are issued by several passport offices dotted round the country, and if you know the location (printed on the envelope in which the application was sent), you can enter that, such as London, Liverpool, Belfast etc, but just UK will do. Of course there are passports that are issued abroad, in which case you enter the name of the consulate and country, which will be on the passport.



Once again, Joppa comes to the rescue!! Thank you, Oh, Mighty Moderator!!!


----------



## jojo

margaret804 said:


> Once again, Joppa comes to the rescue!! Thank you, Oh, Mighty Moderator!!!



uke:  

Jo xxx


----------



## EHolly

I'm struggling with this on my Canadian passport. Technically it doesn't have a place of issue, but it has a Canadian city, Gatineau, where it was issued under issuing authority. Have any Canadians out there run in to this? What did you put?


----------

